# cant login on android device



## BrianD199 (Nov 4, 2014)

telling me i need to upgrade and the version in google app store is the same, anyone else same issue?


----------



## CashEddie (Jun 26, 2015)

BrianD199 said:


> telling me i need to upgrade and the version in google app store is the same, anyone else same issue?


Yes I was having the same problem. Apparently, uber has now flagged the driver app as phone only so if you are using a Android tablet, you won't be able to download it directly from play store now. You will have to sideload the latest version (3.42.0) to your tablet now. It took me a few hours to figure this out and ruined my driving session for today. I downloaded the apk file from a site on the net directly to my tablet and used Easy Installer (available on the play store) to install the 3.42.0 apk file and now I have the uber driver app running again on my Android tablet.


----------



## Elevy (Jul 3, 2015)

Do we still have to side load on tablets?


----------



## CashEddie (Jun 26, 2015)

Elevy said:


> Do we still have to side load on tablets?


No, we are good to upgrade from playstore now. I contacted uber support and they quickly fixed the issue. I have received a few updates since then without issue. They acknowledged they made a mistake with that update and vowed to make sure it doesnt happen again.


----------



## Elevy (Jul 3, 2015)

Ok. For some reason the Android app won't log me in. Web and iPhone are fine.


----------



## CashEddie (Jun 26, 2015)

Elevy said:


> Ok. For some reason the Android app won't log me in. Web and iPhone are fine.


Are you getting a specific error message when trying to login from android tablet? Have you tried to uninstall and reinstall app on your tablet?


----------



## Elevy (Jul 3, 2015)

CashEddie said:


> Are you getting a specific error message when trying to login from android tablet? Have you tried to uninstall and reinstall app on your tablet?


Yes multiple times. Of course I just tried again and it works.


----------



## CashEddie (Jun 26, 2015)

Elevy said:


> Yes multiple times. Of course I just tried again and it works.


Great. Glad you are now able to login from your android tablet. Which tablet are you using BTW?


----------

